# RHS Chelsea Flower Show - EYOF display and other slippers



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Well, I dragged my boyfriend to Chelsea Flower Show yesterday (main flower show in UK) and had a great day! Took hundreds of pictures so I thought I'd share some with you.

There were some orchid displays there including one from Eric Young Orchid Foundation. We got chatting to their guy there and apparently they only show at Chelsea once every 4 years or so, so we were lucky to catch them this time.

Anyway, here are some (okay, LOTS!) pics. First the Eric Young display - slippers first then some other exhibits. I managed to noted down the names of most plants so you should be able to see them in image properties. It might take a while for all to show up so you might want to go make yourself a cup of tea in the meantime  

Paphs


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

More Paphs


----------



## Candace (May 25, 2007)

Great photos of slipper heaven.


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

Phrags


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

More Phrags


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

And some more things they had on show.

Boyfriend's favourite was a monster Max tenuifolia 'Saint Hellier'. He now wants to buy one for us too


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

And here are some more slippers from other various stands


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

Phew, that's it for the slippers  Hope you enjoyed them. If you want to see more orchids, carnivorous plants, bonsai and all sorts of other weird and wonderful stuff then let me know!


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for posting all your photos, I enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2007)

What a great show that must have been. How did you do it all in one day???


----------



## Ron-NY (May 25, 2007)

thanks for sharing...there are some lovely Paphs and the Anguloa was amazing. and what did you buy from the vendors??


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> and what did you buy from the vendors??



 

We bought a pack of Lupin seeds for boyfriend's parents and some catalogues. There is a sell off that starts tomorrow at 4 pm and lasts a couple of hours where the exhibitors will sell some of their plants. Unfortunately we only stayed in London until this morning so no live plants for us. EYIF said they weren't selling any of their plants. There's a huge orchid show in June so I'm saving my pennies for that anyway. 

Doing it in one day was pretty tiring, especially since the weather was very warm by London/England standards. There were signs everywhere urging people do drink the free water that was provided but we still saw a man collapse right in front of one of the orchid exhibits  I think we spent about 5 hours wandering around making sure we didn't miss anything.


----------



## ohio-guy (May 25, 2007)

I hope some day to make it to that show....thanks for the photos!


----------



## eOrchids (May 25, 2007)

Awesome Paphs!!!

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for the photos, what a wonderful show!:rollhappy:


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

Ummmm Wow!


----------



## Bolero (May 26, 2007)

Ah that is the most amazing display I've seen from a show.......extremely impressive. I was in awe of the phrags and paphs but then the Miltioniopsis came into view and with those you lost me.......just stunning.

Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2007)

great photos. Thanks Elena!


----------



## manfred (May 26, 2007)

thank you for shareing some wonderfull photos.interesting to see display from the other side of the globe and to see european slippers,just like in the woods.
greetings from australia
manfred


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2007)

My word, Elena! You weren't kidding! 
Thanks so much! So great to see EYOF out there. 

Nice Jersey, and what is Saint's Mount? Swithin x Mt. Toro? That's lovely!


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2007)

super groovy! thanks!


----------



## Elena (May 26, 2007)

Heather said:


> My word, Elena! You weren't kidding!
> Thanks so much! So great to see EYOF out there.
> 
> Nice Jersey, and what is Saint's Mount? Swithin x Mt. Toro? That's lovely!



Lol, that's only a small portion, I managed to run out of space on my 2gb memory card in the end  Funnily enough I was just looking up Saint's Mountain on the RHS website, it is indeed Swithin x Mt Toro. That and Lady Isabel really caught my eye. 

Glad everyone's enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Hien (May 26, 2007)

Elena, thanks a zillions times for those gorgeous pictures.
One after another one, I thought it will never end.
The man collapsing before the exhibition, does he look like me?
And is the exhibit EYOF's red phrags?
It is not a sign of thirst! he is just swooning from the effect of his addiction! 





Elena said:


> We bought a pack of Lupin seeds for boyfriend's parents and some catalogues. There is a sell off that starts tomorrow at 4 pm and lasts a couple of hours where the exhibitors will sell some of their plants. Unfortunately we only stayed in London until this morning so no live plants for us. EYIF said they weren't selling any of their plants. There's a huge orchid show in June so I'm saving my pennies for that anyway.
> 
> Doing it in one day was pretty tiring, especially since the weather was very warm by London/England standards. There were signs everywhere urging people do drink the free water that was provided but we still saw a man collapse right in front of one of the orchid exhibits  I think we spent about 5 hours wandering around making sure we didn't miss anything.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

MMMMM.. Eric Young flavum... Thanx for posting the photos.


----------



## Sangii (May 27, 2007)

thanks so much for taking the time to put these pictures on line ! I think I have to plan a visit there next year, looks like a great exhibition !


----------



## Elena (May 28, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!



Hien said:


> Elena, thanks a zillions times for those gorgeous pictures.
> One after another one, I thought it will never end.
> The man collapsing before the exhibition, does he look like me?
> And is the exhibit EYOF's red phrags?
> It is not a sign of thirst! he is just swooning from the effect of his addiction!



Lol, I was getting palpitations at times too so I know the feeling  



NYEric said:


> MMMMM.. Eric Young flavum... Thanx for posting the photos.



There's a picture of one in their brochure. I never liked them that much but the colour of theirs is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

As the EYOF doesn't have a catalog, any pictures of their plants are very welcome.


----------



## British Bulldog (Aug 22, 2007)

*Paphs*

Hi! Elena
If you can go to London how about coming to our BPS meeting in Solihull in November.
Always an exciting time.
Phone me for details
Paul


----------



## Elena (Aug 22, 2007)

A personal invitation, hmmm? Thanks, Paul, I've been toying with the idea, actually, and OH said he might consider driving me there although I must admit that as a relative newbie I'm finding the idea somewhat terrifying 

Eric, do you still want a picture of that flavum?


----------



## British Bulldog (Aug 27, 2007)

*BPS Meeting*

It is held at the Jarvis Hotel in Solihull 17th and 18th November.
I would love to "entertain" you.
Try to come.
Look on the British Paphiopedilum website for full details.
Or as I said phone us
This meetings guest speaker is Bill Goldner. Woodstream Orchids.
There will be 4 other vendors, so come with a full purse!!!

Waiting to hear from you. (if I am not at the nursery when you ring leave your phone #, I will ring back


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2007)

Sure!


----------

